# A Few Mice



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

A majority of my group consists of regular PEW, but the three bucks and one doe came from a breeder of various things. I'm very new at labeling them, so I'll give it my best shot!









Agouti, maybe broken marked? She's the best mum.









Agouti, I love the tiniest tip of white on his tail.









I'll leave this one to you, all I know is that this buck and the next have brindling and are satin.










I'm very fond of these guys, the two satin boys are very friendly!


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

The first mouse looks like a Pied Brindle, not Agouti. The second is a very pretty Agouti, I love her dark coloring! Third is a Pied Satin Brindle. Ditto on the fourth.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

love2read said:


> The first mouse looks like a Pied Brindle, not Agouti. The second is a very pretty Agouti, I love her dark coloring! Third is a Pied Satin Brindle. Ditto on the fourth.


Agreed. Brindle can come in many levels of color. Some are very sparce or have zero markings. Others can be so heavily striped they look solid. You seem to have both variations!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Huh! Now I see why so many are suggesting my girl is an undermarked brindle. She looks like your second last buck, only with pink eyes. (but I don't see any brindling, nor was there any on her siblings)


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

I can see it on Ez! I have a few offspring that are very gray and ticked, but not agouti..and they're from a brindle pairing. I love knowing the official variety they are, thank you!


----------

